# Graves/Tapazole/hair loss



## PetieK (Jul 1, 2007)

Seeking information from a very specific group of people with Graves who:
- have been treated with Tapazole 
- don't have hair loss as a symptom of Graves 
- were never made hypothyroid

The question is: did you get hair loss while under treatment with Tapazole? And what did your doctor say caused it? Thanks so much.


----------



## DKlamm (Jun 14, 2007)

I have been on Tapazole for two and 1/2 months now. I have noticed that my hair is falling out more than usual. I read somewhere that your hair may fall out when your thyroid hormones are adjusting.

I don't think that the drug itself causes the hair loss. It does not seem to be one of the side effects. It is probably the hormones becoming adjusted?

I found several good books on thyroid. One of the better ones being Thyroid for Dummies. You may want to check it out. I believe that is where I read the information about the hair loss.

Hope this helps??


----------



## DKlamm (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.medicinenet.com/methimazole/article.htm

I take back what I said. This is why the internet is such a great resource.

See link above states that abnormal hair loss is a side effect of Tapazole.

Take Care, 
Donna


----------

